# Leveling 05 F350



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Ok. I just got a used 9'-6" fisher EXV. It's going on my 05 F350. I short chained it to the dealers and there is definetely some sagging issues. Is anyone running a leveling kit or air bags up front on their trucks? Problem is, my truck sits fine normally, and if I do a 2" leveling kit, I think I'll also have to raise the rear, which I don't really want to do. Thinking air bags would correct the sag with the plow on, but I've read they don't hold up. Just wondering what everyone else has done? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

i had my leaf springs repacked in the front and rear on my 350. it rides a little STIFF but does what i need it to do. i hardly ever drive with out some weight in the truck since its a work truck ;-)

i lift my midweight and my truck moves less then 1/4"... i have to finish installing my wings then see if it moves a bit more ;-)


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ours has a diesel and a flat bed so its not a typical looking truck. Any ways I replaced the front springs with 7,000lbs coils and just added rear air bags. I only put a 8.6 V blade on mine so it barley sags at all with the new front springs. I only installed rear air bags because of the weight it will have with a v box and salt. With the plow off and v box on the back empty it sits very level but when the plow is on and/or when the salt is gone it will have a traction issue I think.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I've got the coil fronts. The kicker is, I upgraded the springs to 6k springs from 5600 springs when I got the truck. Guess I should have done the 7k springs. I have to get the truck on flat ground and see where it sits. Then check it with ballast.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

oldmankent;1358730 said:


> I've got the coil fronts. The kicker is, I upgraded the springs to 6k springs from 5600 springs when I got the truck. Guess I should have done the 7k springs. I have to get the truck on flat ground and see where it sits. Then check it with ballast.


I put 6000lb springs in our 06 but its a gasser and it helped over the 5200lb ones that came with it. A few places recommended I just get the 6000 or 6600lb springs but I opted for the 7000lb ones and be done with it. I would think 500-600lbs would be a good start.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking airbags.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

on an 05+ coil spring truck, get 550 front springs this will bring it up a lot, but it rides rough

or just get a leveling spacer kit.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

My truck sits and rides good now. rides kind of rough, but way better than my 96 F250. It just sags with the plow on. It isn't on that much at all either, so I think a leveling kit is not going to be in my best interest for year around use. I really think air bags are the way to go. Just pump them up when the plow is on, and take them down when it isn't. All in all, price is the same for both setups. What I worry about though, is how much life I'll get out of the air bags. They are going to be exposed to the elements alot, and rubbing on the coils year around. That could bite me in the ass. Anyone, have the coil bags setup and have any problems with them? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My first ever truck was a 94 F-150 heavy half ton and it had air bags in the front and the ride was bone jarring when they were inflated. Anything you do will still have some sag, thats just physics. Even with 7,000lb springs my 8.6 drops about an inch or two. I got my springs right from Ford and they were 85 bucks a piece and about 130 bucks to have them install them. You could do it your self if you have the right tools and time to spare.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I know what you are saying. I put the 6k springs Ford springs in, and it didn't change ride height at all. I don't think 7K springs will lift the truck at all, and I still think they will sag enough that it will bother me. The ride in my truck is rough enough with the 6K springs and new bilsteins. Can't imagine what it would be like with the 7k springs. It's weird, my truck seems to sit lower in the front than some of the diesels I have seen.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

oldmankent;1359641 said:


> I know what you are saying. I put the 6k springs Ford springs in, and it didn't change ride height at all. I don't think 7K springs will lift the truck at all, and I still think they will sag enough that it will bother me. The ride in my truck is rough enough with the 6K springs and new bilsteins. Can't imagine what it would be like with the 7k springs. It's weird, my truck seems to sit lower in the front than some of the diesels I have seen.


I have the opposite, mine rides great but I think that has a lot to do with the 18" wheels. Our 06 has 17" wheels and the ride is very different. I would think you would need some give or you'll end up breaking something.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

I have front airbags on my 08 450 with 6500# coils. The bags didn't help as much as I was expecting. But I run a fisher 9' mc which weights in around 1400#. I'm wait on a leveling kit and 7k coils that should be in this week


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Evil Diesel;1359673 said:


> I have front airbags on my 08 450 with 6500# coils. The bags didn't help as much as I was expecting. But I run a fisher 9' mc which weights in around 1400#. I'm wait on a leveling kit and 7k coils that should be in this week


I'd be interested to here what you think of the 7K coils compared to the 6.5K ones. the other thing too is you guys are probably diesel. I'm V10. So that has got to be 300 lbs less right there at least. I'll get the plow back and see how things sit. I'll also talk to my mechanic and see what they have to say.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

1st....put a TON in the bed....yes..2000lbs....
then see how it sits.....but i say get the solid aluminum level kit IF your picky about ride..a swap to a f350 block in rear makes it perfect. Cheap too, shocks work. 
OR get the 7k coils....everyone who has em likes em...
skip the bags entirely unless you want to do this again in 2 years. 
Check plow mount on the plow...if its adjustable set it as high as it goes, THEN re level wings. BUT make sure ballast in is truck when setting wings.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What about timbrens?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Timbrens will make the ride stink. I had Timbrens on my old truck, and the ride was bone jarring. Cornered nice with them though.


----------



## TechGuy1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would run either the 4160 coil rite kit from Firestone which are the bladders that go inside the coil spring or the 8616 work rite bumpers.


----------

